# Clomid 2ww - June



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

New home for June girls

List so far

Erika   1st June     

Nickjoanneowen   3rd June     

Twinkle75   8th June     

Meatball   8th June     

Ju   10th June     

Alicatty   11th June     

Noodles   22nd June     

Sallystar  30th June


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Emma

Can you put me down for June 11th please!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - has AF come hun?
sorry about the blood tests results but thats great about your hubbie's test. your ovulation could still be sorted out and at least you know that the swimmers are ok.  Did you deffo ovulate around day 14? The only other alternative is that day 21 was too early. 

Will deffo have a GI diet chat if we all get up and running! xxxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

HI girls

well AF came on friday - in full force!!!!!

gaeyny not ringing me until wednesdasy to advise on the 100mg, so I gave the tabs a miss this month and decided to just let my hair down

at least AF came on its own I will start the 100mg next month hopefully!!!!!!

hope you are all wee

DRE
xxx


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

Emma - please can you put me down for the 22nd June..............i have just taken my 1st course of invisible clomid, hope they work as well as the other ones....apparently they cause no side-effects at all - which is good   

Noodles


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Hope you all had a great bank hol!
I've been feeling bit off-colour last few days. Odd crampy feelings on and off. Def felt like AF on way yesterday, bit pinky cm this morning (sorry tmi!), but AF type cramps gone, just feel a bit sore, if that makes any sense. Ive got no idea whats going on. Really frustrating and upsetting. If AF on its way I wish it would just happen, bcos otherwise I start letting myself think it may be something else  

Anyway, thats my moan for the day, better get on with some work I suppose


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Erica best of luck for testing tomorrow. xxxx
      

Twinkle what day is your AF due?  is it worth a test?   

Dre sorry AF came hun.  I know how you feel as I'm there too. Here's to next month    I'm on the 100mg now, feeling slightly "odd" with bloating and lightheadedness but I'll put up with anything if it works!


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot - Cycles are quite erratic still on Clomid (29 and 37 days). So AF due between now and 8 days time! Have thought about testing, but trying to leave it a few more days.

Erica - Good luck


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Erika-GOOD LUCK   

Af already got me really early.........i have just made an appointment to see cons tomorrow to ask about a short Luteal phase.  This is my last months of clomid and i want to see if he thinks i can try ANYTHING to help this last cycle.  Next he thinks i should go for 3 lots of IUI  then IVF  I dont feel that impressed with IUI (from my one experience!  So might be tempted to go straight for IVF.....................let you know what he says tom!

Sorry af got her claws in so many of us this month...........
Love to all 
JGx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

HI Girls,

This 2ww seems really long doesnt it!! ...Ive had sore boobs all weekend 10th June seems ages off, no doubt witch will catch me 

Twinkle huge hugs , I know what you mean about feeling off colour I felt like that after ovualtion last week its awful honey keeping going , hope AF isnt on her way 

Jesseygirl , Dre, sorry the dreaded witch got to you  , Jesseygirl good luck at your appointment with your consultant , Ive already asked to be referred for IVF , I feel after 12 months of Clomid Ive got nothing to lose and feel time is ticking by so  quickly and because of the waiting times, ie 3 months for first consultation then 1 year for treatment...

Erika, Wishing you all the very best honey for your test,    

Noodles , the idea of Invisable Clomid sounds good !!  

Wishing everyone on the 2ww lots of luck

Love Ju x x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Best wished for  tomorrow Erika!  

Can you put me down for Friday!  Sounds close but feels so far away yet!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Erica yet?

Hope its good news


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Erica,

Thinking of you today!! Have you tested? Hope to hear good news from you...

Love,
Sin


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Erica. my fingers are crossed.........talk to us soon.......  
JG


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry no personals ladies but love &   to you all I am thinking about you.
2nd attempt at IUI has failed   I knew it had as AF pains started Friday but it doesn't ease the hurt   & the utter devastation that the pills, injections, scans etc have all been for nothing.
Struggling at work, busiest day of the week & I just want to cry. Will let it all out later in private so might feel better after. Head is all over the place   have seriously had enough & it seems like a long time since I started Clomid last August.
My sister has her 5 month scan today a "mistake" apparently & already has 2 children. Some people are just so blessed aren't they & don't even realise it. Can't face the picture or family chat about the baby so have told them all just to leave me be & I'll get in touch when I'm ready. I hope all the family don't think I'm being funny   but I just need to get my head round everything.
Lots of       to all of you, will be in touch again soon.
Erica.xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Erica hunny. I am so very very sorry.  

Nothing we say will make you feel any better but we are all here for you when you need us.    

Why does a hectic time in work always come at the worse time  

You have done the right thing not going to see the family, you need some time by yourself before you have deal with that. I know you will come out fighting again in a few days but for now take your time.

Lots of love and big hugs    
Listen to me this time...........dry your eyes mate.  xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsR (Mar 1, 2005)

Erika I posted on Clomid   Just wanted to add that your family must understand what you are going through hun, so take your time with going to se them. Lots of     for you darling    Don't give up


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

So sorry to hear about the news... Sending you a big hug...

Let it out if need to, even take a day off and do whatever you feel like doing. You deserve a break. 

You did the right thing by not seeing your family. They will sure understand and don't worry how they think about you. Most important is you must prepare yourself for the journey ahead. Talk to us if need to.. we are all here for you..

Love,
Sin


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Thinking of you Erika - take some time out for yourself to get your head around this ...... so very very sorry ......


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

So sorry Erika , take lots of care.

Anyway, after few days of cramps and pink cm, hoping it may be positive sign, AF has now arrived   So feeling sorry for myself and have more cramps now!

Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test.

x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Erica I am so sorry that IUI didnt work for you this month, you must be devestated.  Why is that everone around you seems to just fall pregnant when you are having difficulties.  You did the right thing by taking some time out from your family.  Im sure they will understand.  Sending you lots of  .  

Twinkle im sorry that AF arrived.  What are your plans for next month?  Im due to test tomorrow but I have AF cramps so I expect the witch will show up before I get to do a test.

Joanne


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Joanne - good luck for tomorrow      

Twinkle - sorry AF came hun. big hugs  

xxx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Joanne - Plan for next month is start with every other day bms from day 10 onwards, also to try and take things a bit easier, I do tend to rush around still and probably not look after myself as well as I could! Good luck to you for tomorrow.

Just in case anyone is interested on the whole every other day vs every day bms thing...I stuck to every other for all but one occasion, when we had bms 2 days running. And guess what...thats when I would have been fertile. So now of course I'm thinking his sperm were probably weaker on the most important day!! Ah well. Try again.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Twinkle, very interesting that about the BMS.  We aim for every other day but like you can sometimes do 2 days running, particularly over the right time.  I guess it would make sense. Although the only other thing is that the sperm from the first of the 2 days would still be alive in you anyway, so the 2nd day being weak wouldnt matter. so confusing  

good luck next month xxxxx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Erika,

Huge hugs honey have sent you a mail !! x x be kind to yourself !! 

Twinkle , dreaded witch shes so evil , good luck for next month !

Joanne , good luck for your test tomorrow

Girls can I just ask how early can you test after ovulation ?? or before you think your period is due?? Im getting a bit impatient this month !

Good luck to those on 2ww

Love Ju x x x


----------



## Jack Sprat (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear no BFP for you Erika and Twinkle.  I know exactly how you are both feeling as my AF arrived Friday - I was due to test on Sunday!! Make sure you do have a good cry it seems to help a little to let it all out - I cried all Friday at work and then Friday evening cried into my Pizza at Pizza Express which started off my DP who ended up sobbing into his serviette!!  Im all cried out now!  Lets hope its a BFP for all of us next time round - I personally feel it gets harder each time but Im trying to stay positive as  advised by everyone which is not easy! 

Good luck for those still to test.


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Erika sweetie really thinking of you and sharing your pain (witch got me too!)  like you tell us....let the tears roll and i promise you will feel better after xxx

Maybe this wasn't a good month for us clomid girls.............roll on June and july someone needs some good news...
JG


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Erika, I posted in clomid girls.  So sorry for your test.

Twinkle, I was hopeful for you that the pinky stuff was good news.  Sorry it turned into a witch!

Ju, I did ask the same question!  I know you get scans, but I will test 14 days after my surge.  Some say you ov on day of surge (gosh I hope not because I had IUI day after surge which I read on her many gals are scheduled that way) and some say you ov day after surge.  Either way it is give or take a day.  For you, I think if you know the day your follie burst, I would test 14 days after that.  I know , this 2WW seems to be taking a LONG!!! time.


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

NickJoanee - Best wishes for test tomorrow!   
Let's see  this month!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Flowerpot/Sin/Mrs R/Safarigirl/Joanne - Thanks for lovely messages   it's so good to be a part of this fab gang! Wishing you all the very best this cycle whatever stage you are at     
Twinkle/Jacksprat/Jessygirl - So sorry to hear that   got you too she's a   isn't she. Sending you all a big fat   & thanks for your good wishes.
NikkiMouse - Sending you lots of      for tomorrow hunni hope it's good news.
Ju - I've posted on the Clomid thread but thanks again   I believe you are supposed to test 14 days after ov if that's any help.
To everyone else on the   good luck & let's have some good news soon.
Erica.xx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Girls ,

Joanne, Im really sorry AF is on its way  

Erika, thanks for advice and mail 

Pleeeese can somebody else join me on 2ww I feel so alone now ...
I think the 2ww is longer for me as I dont ovulate until day 19, 20 adn AF doesnt come till day 34, 35....UGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! 

I feel like singing that song off the advert """lonely " "I am so lonely "......thats the chick one I think ....

Feeling like AF is coming though !!

Day 27 on the 2ww ........

Love Ju x x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Ju, one week to go!  I too ov'd on CD20, but I don't know if I will test until CD36 now (June 5).  I have not had AF pains or preg symtoms   Like you said, the scans have really brought oving and ttc into your brain ALL the time.  Hope you are able to enjoy your second half off


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you two!!!!xxxxxx
Jg


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ju - Hang on in there hun you're halfway through the   & how can you be lonely when you have all of us   
NikkiMouse -     for whichever date you decide to test.
Fingers crossed for you both.
Erica.xx


----------



## loaweave (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Ju,

You and I are on the same day (day 2. If AF doesn't arrive I plan on testing on June 8th as I detected ovulation day 19. The nurse rang me today and let me know that my progesterone level at day 21 was 19 which showed that I ovulated. I've been searching all over the internet and have read so many things about what level of progesterone means you ovulated. Most of them said 10 however you all say 30-40, so I'm very unsure, but am guessing that my doctor knows lol so just hoping my DHs    did the job. I would be so excited, but if not I realize this is the first month and not to stress out about it.

I have a question, maybe TMI, but I have had a lot of cm the last couple of days...I always thought after you ovulated that you would be dry down there...although I could be wrong! Is this normal lol??


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Nikki-Mouse  huge hugs sorry AF got you .....

Im feeling very bloated fat , bingeing on food , extremerly tired in the afternoons, feeling bunged up sorry if TMI..feel like Im putting weight on , hoepfully when AF comes I may feel a little better...... Im fed up of this two week wait ...then again being constipated prob isnt as bad as met bum  

Good luck to those on 2ww ...Im fed up of being here...

Love Ju x x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

_*hi ladies

just popped in to say good luck all I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of    around

love baby wisper*_


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

NikkiMouse - Sorry to hear   arrived hun. I know how you're feeling but can't say anything to make you feel any better so I'll send you huge   instead. Stay   & think about your next cycle it could be 2nd time lucky. Every day you will feel a little better, honest   
To everyone else         we must be due some good news.
After lots of messing about Friday & Saturday AF finally arrived so I was at the hospital & able to go into my last IUI attempt   Clomid started yesterday, Injections start Weds & a scan on the 14th which is my sisters birthday so hopefully a good omen. Fingers crossed.

Erica.xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies,

Have been off on hols for a week so sorry for not posting. Haven't had a chance to catch up yet, but Erica sorry about your result.

Flowerpot - Having a crappy time! Still no AF, on CD39 today. No cramps, a few OV pains and another   last Thursday. Dr said go back when AF arrives for Clomid chat and to get Met, but so far no sign. Don't know if its cos I've put more weight on (bad PCOS symptoms at the mo) that is affecting AF. Well up for GI. Has anyone started it yet?

Feeling pants today, my Nan died on Sat, DH's Granddad is on his last legs, feel so fat & bloated and generally pee'd off!

Sorry its a moany post! Love to you all

KerryB
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kerry
Just wanted to send you some   it sounds like you've more than enough on your plate at the moment.
Very sorry to hear about your nan & DH's grandad. Hope   arrives soon for you hun then you can move on with your treatment.

Erica.xx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Kerry,

 huge hugs , sorry to hear about your Nanna and about  dh's grandad , grandparents are very special arnt there , Be kind to yourself though cut yourself some slack youve had very sad news 

I know what you mean about being bloated , i feel like an elephant right now and I cant beleive my appetite its huge !! I just know the witch is on her way !!!

Take it easy honey 

Love Ju x x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you both for being so lovely! Could  , just so frustrated with everything at the moment!  

Glad to be back on the board, have missed you all!

KerryB
xx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Kerry,

 Your very welcome Kerry ...Grieving can be a very draining thing to go through emotionally and if its your last granparent that too can hit you even harder it did with me when my last one passed away , I thought to myself now whats all this about ??.I think your hormones probably arnt helping either , mail me to my inbox if you ever want to talk !!

You have a good cry honey it does help and give dh a huge hug, I always find hugs are what makes the world go around that and chocolate , a trashy girly gossip mag and a nice bottle of wine !!

Love Ju x x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Ju, you sound like a pal I would really enjoy having around!  You are so funny.  Do not count yourself out yet!  I hope you feel better soon, the bloating is aweful I know, I wore my elastic pants today because  is really aching my tummy 

Kerry B, welcome back from hol!  Sorry about nanny.  Be good to you and like Ju says get some hugs.  Here is a cyber one for you 

Nickjoanne, how are you?  Did you test on Thursday?  Hope you are ok hun!

  Loaweave (welcome), Ju and Alicatty, let's see  this month!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwww Kerry hunny I am so very sorry to hear about your loss. Big huge hugs to you   .  You are going through a tough time at the moment, don't be too hard on yourself.  Can't believe your AF hasn't come    Mines been and gone and now I'm on CD 11 yet we were both cycle buddies a week ago.  

I've started the GI diet, well kind of !  I'm following it more or less but also taking an interest in Dian Mills book which is all about fertility in girls with endo.  Started the GI on Thursday and weighed myself last night (not supposed to be until Thursday, ie once a week but couldn't resist!).  It says I've lost 4lbs!  I'll believe it when I see it on Thursday morning though when I weigh properly.  I got the Rick somebody-or-other book off Amazon, just typed in GI diet, and he popped up.  Takes a bit of forward planning as you can't eat ready meals etc which isnt always easy when working long hours, but I'm managing ok. 

Hope everyone on the 2ww is ok xxx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya girls,

Just a quick pop in to see how you are all doing.

Erika - Hunny I am so so sorry this attempt failed, life is such a b**ch sometimes.  I'm into Tarot and psychic stuff at the mo and the number 3 keeps coming up as lucky number, never been my lucky number so praying it is yours.  Take care sweetie  

Ju - Good Luck for testing   I'm so praying that all these symptoms you are mentioning are pg related, fingers and everything else crossed for you.

Meatball, Alicatty and Noodles, added you all to the list - Good luck

Twinkle, Dre and Jessygirl - So sorry to hear AF paid you a vist's too, life is so unfair.

Glad someones mentioned the GI diet, I sort of started it last week too.  Wasn't doing it properly, well not at all actually as wasn't completely sure, then looked on the net yesterday and found a good site that had lots of info but still not enough (their way of getting people to buy the books I guess   )  so on my way home last night I popped into Tesco and brought the book for £6.97 I think and had a quick read, so today I am going to try and be good and do things properly...... hmmmmm we shall see   Trouble is though I know I need to loose weight and quite a bit too, all I have ringing in my ears is my consultants reply when I asked him why Clomid worked when I was ttc with Daniel and why not now, he simply said "what has your weight done since then?" said it all really.

Anyway you take care girls and try and be back on again soon, I do miss you all when I'm not on much.

Love

Emma xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

hey emma and flowerpot - i have just started the GI as well - i get married in a few weeks time and suddenly thought - help better get rid of a pound or two so that I can look my best!!!!  Perhaps we could start a GI diet topic on clomid forum (if anyone else is interested) and then we could give each other ideas for lunch, dinners etc (i.e. i am cooking up the bulgar wheat which i have cold with tomotoe, cucmber, etc for lunch which is filling and great).  I decidedo n GI diet becasue it seemed the most reasonable to be on whilst still ttc.  I did the Atkins diet once for two weeks and the weight just dropped off instantly, but i wouldnt recomend it whilst ttc, esepcially as you have ketones floating around in your system.
anwyway enough of diet talk!

hope everyone else is well - and holding thumbs for some bfp's - i think my af is on the way ..... but i will think about this positively and remember that probably not a bad thing as getting married and flying for honeymoon .....!  Maybe a honeymoon baby for me ... i can dream cant i.......

Sorry i dont write too many personals, but i do follow everyone's stories and truimphs and sorrows almost every day ... and you are all in my heart and i long for each of us to get our dreams to come true ...


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Loaweave,  testing tomorrow!

Ju, how are you hun? Still having symptoms? 

Safarigirl, a honeymoon baby sounds WONDERFUL! Stay stress-free these next few weeks if you can! Very important when ttc and also will make your wedding more fun 

​


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Nikki-Mouse

AF arrived on Sunday.  Back on the rollercoaster, CD2 at the mo!  Fingers crossed for this month, hopefully it will be third time lucky?

Joanne


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi ,

Still hanging around on the   at this rest you lot will be wanting ground rent from me !!..Im feeling awfully sore in my tummy area so much so ive taken a days holiday ..I think I may be a bit bunged up so as to speak  ...I feel oh so "Pent up with PMT" not going to test as I just know AF is coming just flying a tad slower than usual ...going to wait until Saturday for that me thinks ......

Nicky-Mouse you really wouldnt want me as a pal Im a right moody so n so !!

Wishing everone on the 2ww lots of luck ..

Loaweave good luck for testing honey 

Safarigirl , Getting Married how exciting , honeymoon baby sounds good !! where are you off to ??

Love Ju x x


----------



## loaweave (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the goodluck wishes. I took a first response pregnancy test yesterday and got a negative. I thought AF would start today but hasn't maybe tomorrow. I go to the doctor friday, I don't know why she told me to make an appointment. I really don't know how I could not be pregnant with all the exhausting   we did...but I don't think that I am, well part of me thinks I am...you know that little part that keeps nagging until af finally arrives!

Anyways girls goodluck! Ju, you never know this could be your month so keep you head up!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kerry - Hope you're feeling happier sweetie   
Ju -     fingers crossed mate.
NikkiMouse - Hiya cycle buddy how are things with you   
Flowerpot - Well done with weight loss   sounds like you are being a very good girl.
Emma - Aaah thanks darling really appreciate your number 3 vibes sounds so much better than number 2 doesn't it   Nice to have you back with us we do   when you're not around. Good luck with the diet.
Safarigirl - A wedding how lovely   what date do you get married. A honeymoon baby would be the perfect present fingers crossed.
Joanne - Sorry to hear   arrived. Let's hope it's 3rd time lucky for both of us.
Loaweave - Could it be that you have tested too early? Hope so   
Mrs R - Hiya how are you? Still on   no doubt about your new job & treatment plan.
 everyone else hope you're all ok & enjoying this lovely weather.

Erica.xx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

..

Dreaded witch has got me ...so here we go Metformin , just rang gynys secretary dont know whether or not to start taking them today or not , she says she will try and get back t me today 

Oh well onwards adn upwards or downwards as the case may be , another new drug and set of side effects !!

love Ju x x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Loaweave, you may have just tested too early.  You were set on June 8 right?  I would test again 48 hours after the last test.  Maybe baby   Especially with all that 

Nickjoanne, so sorry AF got you.  Are you on to IUI next cycle?

Ju, so sorry about that witch getting you!  Best wishes on met.

Allicatty, how are you hun


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Girls

I am back on the 2ww.............WITHOUT having to take clomid!  it seems my doc was right and my body would manage to ov for a few cycles off the clomid...............so although I am having a break from horrible hormones I am still lucky enough to ov.

so fingers crossed all my partying and relaxing with a stress free mind and body will get me a positive........but if not it doesn't matter because i am actually having fun and living my life again.      

good luck to all still on the 2ww and to the ones who the witch got just tell her she wont be around for ever!..........utter the words 'pregnancy' and 'menopause' and she will colapse onto the floor in a heap of dust   

noodles


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Erika - Feeling a bit better thanks. Although DH's Granddad passed away on Tues morning, so thats added to the stress. Its not wonder AF hasn't arrived!
So two funerals next week, what fun that will be!

Flowerpot - Good luck on this cycle, CD 12 today?? CD 42 for me!!!! Longest in 6 months!! 

Ju- Sorry to hear   got you.  Good luck on the Met, keep us posted. I hope you don't get affected too badly with it.

Noodles - Excellent news hun. Good luck for your 2WW, I'll have my fingers crossed for you, and good on you for leading a "normal" life for a few weeks! 

Nikki_mouse - Thanx for the hugs, well needed!

Cherub75 - Good luck with GI. I will start soon, I promise!!!

Safarigirl - Congrats on your impending nuptials. I hope you both have a wonderful time, and like the girls have said, honeymoon baby could be a great oresent. Good luck.

Loaweave - Sorry about you  , chin up, you never know...... 

Nickjoanneowen - Good luck this cycle.

Apologies if I've missed anyone, trying to catch up whilst horrid boss is out of the office! 

Love
KerryB
x


----------



## loaweave (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, still no AF and still no   . Took a test today and it was negative. Go to the doctor tomorrow gonna see if she can up my dosage to 100 mg since my progestorone level was only 19. AF symptoms are killing me today, I've never really had them before but I don't like em!!


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Kerry B,  just so sorry about the funerals.  Take care!  Stress is playing a role in your cycle length for sure!

Noodles, good on you!  Ov without clomid   Good luck on 2WW and love life!

Loaweave, so sorry to hear about BFN   Hope you get the answer you need tomorrow!


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

hi girls - is it just me still on the 2ww?


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello girls...
  I'm on 2ww at the mo aswell. I've only got til friday then after that day I'm LATE, so keeping fingers crossed. How long a wait have you got noodles. I wish you luck.
                                                  The Mouse xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello,

Im on CD29 - got a BFN but I seemed to get a very faint line after a while - which may be an evaporation line.  Lets see if AF turns up tomorrow or later today.  Its so poo in the 2ww.

Tweets xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah!   just arrived! Never been so glad to see her! 47 day cycle!! Bloody rubbish! So hopefully back to see GP tomorrow, more   pills and Met   to look forward to! Can't wait   !!!


Good luck Noodles and  Marsha Mouse on teh 2WW, be back there myself soon.

Tweetiepie - Sorry about your  . Could still be early though. Good luck anyway.

Flowerpot - Missing you hun, hope your ok.

Erika - Hope your ok.

Mrs R - Hope work is going well.

Nikkimouse - Hope you ok, thanks for all you hugs! Much appreciated.

Hi to everyone else.

KerryB
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi ladies just wanted to send lots of    to everyone on the 2ww.
I'm getting basted for the 3rd & final time tomorrow so will be officially joining the   myself & I can't wait!!!
My injections finished last night & Clomid finished last week so I'm now drug free trouble is I don't feel like it yet   wonder how long it stays in your system??
Good luck everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi I'm still on the 2ww, AF is due tomorrow (I think)

Had a BFN 10 & 11DPO could of been too early, holding out to test tomorrow.

This is my first cycle of Clomid, my temps are still up on FF have sort boobs and feel light headed and a bit sicky.

Prob get a BFN tomorrow as well knowing my luck

Good luck and dust to everyone on the 2ww

samx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck Sam, wishing you well for testing tomorrow    

KerryB
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well I got basted for the final time yesterday     
Just to compete with my best ever follie results DF had his best ever   result so it's been a good month all round. 4 of the right sized follies & 29 million sperm God I must be in with a chance   this month
Anyway love & luck    to everyone in the 2ww & let's hope for some more BFP's soon, I think we are due some.
I will be testing on 2nd July so keep everything crossed for mebut I hope to hear of some good results before then   

Erica.xx


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Girls#
 for me today but still  

I am 14dpo would it still be possible to get a   now

Probably kidding myself!!

Oh well Clomid round 2 here i come!!

Love and dust

samxx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

AF has finally arrived - not full blown as yet but, I can safely say she has arrived.  So good luck for you that are still waiting!! 

Love

Tweets xx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, That's it for me now.......  AF turned up this morning. I'm not going to take the clomid this month as I feel I need a break. My mind has been all over the place this month, just need a little sanity back in my life. Also finding out more on iui or ivf as I feel I'm waisting my time just on clomid so booked an appointment with gyne thruogh my GP so  don't know how long will take to get to see him.
                                                          The Mouse xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lots of     to everyone whose   arrived & lots of     to those in the 2ww and due to test.
I'm guessing that like most other months this week will go quickly especially as I'm busy at work but next week will go slow as it always does as you near the end of your   Just wish I could fast forward to 2nd July!!!

Erica.xx


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls CD2 for me as the   turned up late yesterday
Started Round 2 of Clomid today, so we shall see what happens this month,  off to Barbados in 13 days so am due to ov while i am there hopefully rest sun & relaxation will do the trick and we shall both have more eneregy for  

Anyone else start Clomid today??

Love and dust

samx
CD2/32
Clomid Round 2
ttc ~1


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone
Would it be ok if i joined you. My AF is due 30/06 so fingers crossed. Done all the right things but hey you just never can tell

Good luck to you all

Love Sally


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sam - Fingers crossed that it's 2nd time lucky   for you. Holiday   sounds fantastic bet you can't wait & what great timing!!! Relaxation & plenty of BMS just what the doctor ordered.
Sally - Hello   of course you are more than welcome to join us. You're right you never can tell but lots of    for this cycle &   on the 30th!!!
Well my   is ok so far but that's just because I'm so busy I haven't got time to think about it, always a good thing   
Love &   to one & all.

Erica.xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Good luck to everyone on 2WW!!!!!!!!!!
sending lots of   - i think we are due a BFP soon on this board!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Wishing all the   girls lots of      
We are definately overdue some good news so fingers crossed.
Unfortunately I don't think it will be from me (again!!) as my   pains started Weds, just like the previous 2 IUI's a week after basting & like the previous 8 Clomid cycles a week before AF actually arrives.
Holding onto that bit of hope   but I know my body & it's not looking good. IVF will be the next step but with a 2 year waiting list & me being 37 we are going to have to find other ways of funding treatment   Well, it certainly gives me lots to think about.
Have a nice weekend one & all despite the horrible weather   

Erica.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Hope you don't mind if I join you lovely ladies on this thread....it's my 1st   on Clomid.
Had CD12 scan on Tuesday & had 2 big follies (15mm) on right ovary & consultant said should ovulate CD15....however, last few days been getting some bad cramps & aches on right side & yesterday afternoon & last night the worst...woke up 3 times cos of aching pain & also soooo hot (but then not sure if that was due to ov or cos it's so damn muggy !! )....woke up this morning & the aching pain pretty much non-existent so think I ovulated last night 

Would the follies be mature enough as would have been CD14 & they only measured 15mm on Tuesday ??  (I usually 28 day cycle but since Jan alternate months been bit irregular which would've been this month...perhaps Clomid brought "stray" ovary back in line ??)  We're gonna continue with the   - it would be rude not too !!    

I'm assuming I ovulated last night anyway so now it's playing the waiting game..... I'm due on 8/9 July so really hoping it'll be   - trying to stay   without getting our hopes up too much...

I'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed for all of you....(and me   )  

Extra lashings of  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Well this is my 1st post on the 2ww clomid thread,me and dh just got back of holiday so that has helped a bit with the waiting.My cycle is normally 32 days and I am on day 28 now.Feeling so bloated and nearly threw up the other morning when I was cooking bacon but im sure it's just my mind playing tricks,I was really stupid and impatient and did a test yesterday while we were still on holiday in the hope it might be a bfp seeing as we were away I thought our luck might change.But no it was a bfn. This has been my first month on clomid and next cycle we are due to have our first IUI.

I know I was silly to do a test on day 27 of 32,is there any chance it could have been wrong??


Thats enough about me-sorry no personals today as I am still un packing from my jollydays!!!!

Wishing you all so much luck on the 2ww  

Kelly x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Kelly
Yes it could absolutely be wrong and that you just tested too early ... rather wait until cd 32 and test then ... i have know friends who have had to test a few times before they got a bfp - or should i say before it showed on teh hpt.
good luck to you and happy unpacking!


----------



## mel76 (Jun 3, 2005)

well, af arrived today so 2nd round clomid for me  .  My cycle before clomid was 25 days on the dot and this cycle has been 24 days, so there was 12 days between o. and af.  I know there should be 14 days, so is this still OK?  I know some people have a short lutel phase, but I am not sure what classifies short? 

Anyway, just pleased I ovulated on 1st round of clomid so next month could be the month!  Will be on holidays between o. and af so all that relaxing might be a good thing!

Hope you all had a good weekend,

Melinda.


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi cherub new to clomid my 2ww is due on july 8th - do you start a new one for july?
let me know please.
Good luck to us all
sooze


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Susie
If you've just ovulated (which from reading your other thread it would appear you have) then you're already in your    
2ww starts from the day of ovulation as your AF would usually arrive within 12 - 16/17 days after ovulation (as the endometrial lining can only survive this long - if no fertilisation then no hormones to keep it nourished & it breaks down, therefore period arrives & cycle starts again)....hopefully your AF won't appear in 2 weeks....
Good luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

thanks minxy its gradually becoming clearer to me what it all about. so if i ovulated on thursday 23th of june my af is due in 2 weeks time the 7th of july. does 2ww mean two week wait?
am on tender hooks - looking at this room where i have the PC and wondering where il put the crib............
Enuf already.
Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to wish you all the best of luck 

loads of fairy dusty to all   

love
suzie aka olive xx

p.s susieb  2ww does mean 2 week wait from ovulation to when af is due good luck


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Well I am due on today no actual sign of af yet but Im sure I have that sinking feeling in my tummy!!!!

Note to witch:
Please,please dont visit me this time,I really really want a ,I want to turn my brain off!!!!If I get my af I feel like I would have failed as this is our last chance to catch naturally!!We are due to have our 1st IUI and I am soooo not looking forward to it,all the trips to the hospital really stress me out and I know it's not easy for DH as he works regular nights and he stays up just so he can go with me,which then makes him knackered and then we both get moody!!!!     



Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah Kelly, bless you! I'm praying for your   hun.

I guess I'm on the 2WW now, as I THINK I ov'd on cd12/13. So I will be testing 12th July (poss 10th or 11th),   permitting!  Trying not to think about it, yeah right! Like thats possible!! He he he!

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW

KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well all that posotive thinking did nothing to help- wicked witch got me this morning!!!!! I was fine 2 minutes ago until my sis sent me a text and now I can't stop balling and now my head hurts!!!!I hate,hate,hate all of this shi*t we have to go through!!!

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Wishing everyone on the   lots of
        
hope we get some   very soon

Erica.xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

We all seem to have been quite quiet this week! No posts so far today! Either everyone is feeling         , we're all being lazy, or no-one feels like sharing! Well, I'm Here, and very bored at work, so here goes.

2WW is killing me! Trying not to get excited or anything, but so want his to be our month! Keep getting AF type pains and some ov pains, but could be the Met making the Clomid more active. Trying to keep   though, you never know.

Hope your all surviving!   for all of us!!

Lots of love
KerryB
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm here !!!    
Boss has gone out for a "long (liquid) lunch" - well it is Friday - so thought I'd log on   
Had my CD21 BT yesteday evening (all mine before clomid were fine - high - so hopefully will be ok).....
Was feeling really bloated yesterday, kept needing to pee all time, lots of cm (sorry tmi !!) & twinges really low in abdomen (not ovaries like around ovulation)....the actual bloated feeling seems to have passed but still got the bloated tummy - wierd     & all other symptoms still there - I posted yesterday & it seems these are all pretty usual on Clomid (haven't had these type of symptoms since before my last op a year ago for endo !)

Anyway, half way through   - due date of   is next Friday (8 July) & I soooo wish I had a little window in my belly so I could take a peak at what is going on      ..... I know I've been in this situation many times before over the 2 yrs of ttc but all seems more real this month as 1st on Clomid....  I'm trying to stay   but not get my hopes up too much - God !!  I'm impatient !!    Promised myself I'm not going to test too early & will leave it few days if AF doesn't appear (we're away over that weekend at some of my family....)

I've not had an alcoholic drink for 2 weeks tomorrow but if AF does arrive then I shall definitely be having a glass of wine or 2 next w'end   ....anyway, I know I shouldn't be thinking like that...power of positive thought & all that....

Well, thats me.... keeping fingers & toes crossed for all of us....sending extra sprinklings of   & plenty of  

Take care &  

Natasha


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

New home this way girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32243.0.html


----------

